# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  تحليل سوات swot

## نادين

يستخدم التحليل الرباعي (بالإنجليزية: SWOT) كأداة تحليل استراتيجي عامة في عدة مجالات كإدارة الأعمال والتسويق والتنمية البشرية وغيرها. وينقسم هذا التحليل كما كتبت حروفه الأربعة بالإنجليزية إلى S-W-O-T ويمكن تعريفها كما يلي:

...
القوة : عناصر القوة في المشروع والتي تميزه عن غيره من المشاريع وهى ترجمة لكلمة Strengths.
الضعف : نقاط الضعف في المشروع وهى ترجمة لكلمة Weaknesses.
الفرص : و هي التي يمكن أن تأتي من خارج المشروع وقد تؤدي على سبيل المثال إلى زيادة المبيعات وأيضاً يمكن أن تؤدي لزيادة الأرباح, وهي ترجمة لكلمة Opportunities.
التهديدات : وهي التي يمكن أن تأتي من خارج المشروع وتسبب اضظرابات للمشروع وهي ترجمة لكلمة Threats

----------

